# This is the rotation for now..



## chefcomesback (Jul 1, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dnii71xaz6ybrfd/Family picture.JPG

Left column , top to bottom:
Kochi migaki 270mm Gyuto Blue #2
Kaneshige 270mm Sakimaru Takohiki White #3
MR Laser 240mm Gyuto Aogami Super clad
Konosuke HH 240mm Gyuto Swedish Stainless
Watanabe 210mm Kaibou , Kuro uchi stripped White #1
Gesshin Uraku 150mm petty 
Tosa 120mm Kuro uchi Ajikiri Blue#2
Shun elite Petty 150mm SG2 clad




Right column , from top to bottom:
victorinox fibrox birds peak
wusthof gp2 75mm paring
victorinox fibrox 180mm serrated chefs knife
Kiwi nakiri (best $5 spent)
Wasabi nakiri 
Henckels 6 Inch cleaver
Ikea chefs knife (badly scratched after being sharpened post wine dinner)
Wusthof ikon offset panini knife with ebony handle
shun elite 240mm slicer SG2 clad
victorinox fibrox 12 incn ham slicer

I got 300mm sakai yusuke white#2 suji on its way , only thing i need is a decent paring , 210 wa petty , and maybe a cheap deba..
:knife:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 1, 2013)

I like your sakimaru! I gotta get one. They just look way too cool!!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 1, 2013)

Got mine from bluewayjapan . I bought it mostly because it is so cool looking knife


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 22, 2013)

Now it is looking more like this
Yoshikane 270 skd
Kochi 270
Yoshikane 270 suji
Marko Heiji grin prototype 225 mm in 52100
Wusthof serrated
Shigefusa Kasumi mioroshi 210 mm
Itinomonn 170 mm butchers knife
Tanaka ginsanko 165 mm deba
Gesshin uraku 150 mm
Tosa kuro uchi 105 mm
Hattori fh 75mm
Victorinox birds peak
Henckels cleaver





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

